# DDR4 32GB sticks?



## jamwerks (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm eyeing the upcoming I9 9900k (reportedly on Oct 1) and wondering if getting 128gb ram (4 x 32) will soon (ever) be a reality? Any thoughts?


----------



## wickedw (Aug 21, 2018)

They are already a thing: http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/ct4k32g4rfd424a#productDetails

However in terms of price it's probably cheaper to get a motherboard that has 8 memory slots and fill that up. ( I make this statement without having done any research into prices )


----------



## cola2410 (Aug 21, 2018)

I have a question - will they work with 2-channel CPUs? Frankly speaking I'm waiting for i9-9900K to hit the market in October and it looks like a dream CPU with 95W TDP and HT but it's supposed to be limited to 64GB only. If 32GB sticks work with it in 4-slot MBs - I know what I need this quarter.


----------



## wickedw (Aug 22, 2018)

I don't know. Information seems to be a bit slim regarding that. If the CPU is only supporting 64GB then there is no way it will run with more than that though.


----------



## GdT (Aug 24, 2018)

Yeah. I recently obtained a refurbed Mac Pro 2010 with 96GB = 3 x 32GB.
Techie who sold it said it runs faster with 3 RAM slots occupied than with 4 - triple something mode.
EDIT:
Looked at the "About" Mac info. Sorry I might have been misleading. It shows as 6 x 16GB chips, but inside the box it appears to be 3 cards with 32GB on each card.


----------

